# Repsol gas at torre del mar campsite



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You can buy a bottle of Repsol gas now from the gas man that visits the site.

I have been told it cost around 35 euro that is the depoist and the gas bottle and you get back 22 euro if you want to give it back at the end of your stay. 

No checks on your van,no address needed.

Andy


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Andy, You will be to the best of my knowledge to get his deposit back thats why you normally see bottles been sold by those leaving for €10 to €15  


Mick


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

My friend on site has one every year, You must keep the paperwork the driver gives you to get your depoist back,

Andy


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

MicknPat said:


> Andy, You will be to the best of my knowledge to get his deposit back thats why you normally see bottles been sold by those leaving for €10 to €15
> 
> Mick


hi micknpat. that's how we got ours paid £30 for 3 bottles and 2 Reg's there is always some one on here who will buy them . jud


----------

